# Seems like a good kayak deal in Charlotte area



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Wish I had the cash...
Ocean Prowler Trident 15 Angler Kayak with Rudder - $700 (Sanford)


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

I am all over it...picking it up Sunday....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Dave, let me know when you hit the lakes I'll come out with you sometime


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

Too funny Chuck I was going to say the same to you since you have the head start....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ive been trying to get out every weekend lately, its good excercise and well its just fun.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Tacpayne: what kind of fishy is that in your avatar?


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Looks like a Tarpon to me ......


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

spydermn said:


> Tacpayne: what kind of fishy is that in your avatar?


Yep its a tarpon, My 10yr old caught it from teh surf of fort fisher last July.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Jersey Dave said:


> I am all over it...picking it up Sunday....


CONGRATS! You'll love it! That is an outstanding deal! A steal! A give away!


----------

